

Ben Parr, Tracks.by Cofounders create Venture Capital Fund - Baldwinner
http://www.forbes.com/sites/tomiogeron/2012/11/20/ben-parr-tracks-by-cofounders-aim-to-dominate-venture-capital-with-celebrity-ties/

======
adebelov
awesome article on valley's legendary hustlers :)

